# How do you remove the center console in a VW Phaeton



## Tristenn1011 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello, I need to have my airbag module replaced or reset but my bodyshop needs to know exactly how to remove the center console to get to the airbag module. They don't want to damage the woodgrain and all, but is there a easy way to go about removing the center console to get to the airbag module. Need help. Also, does the module have to be replaced to be reset or can you hook up the tool that removes codes and stuff to reset it without replacing it and if so where do you hook the tool up at to do this? But honestly, how hard is it to remove the center console to be able to get the airbag module out. Does anyone know how to explain this without damaging the wood?


----------



## alexholmes (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Tristenn,
I am in exactly the same position and needing to remove the centre console to replace the airbag module. Can you please let me know how you got on? Did you manage to reset the module or did it need replacing?


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

You guys should IM "PowerDubs".


----------

